# When to take an extra day?



## sswitzky (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m 8 weeks into a FTP builder plan on Zwift, riding 4-5 times per week. I rested yesterday, but should be bike on the bike today. Unfortunately, I’m dragging. How do you know when to step back and take that extra rest day?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

sswitzky said:


> I’m 8 weeks into a FTP builder plan on Zwift, riding 4-5 times per week. I rested yesterday, but should be bike on the bike today. Unfortunately, I’m dragging. How do you know when to step back and take that extra rest day?


I always try to do the intervals, often surprised that I can do a quality job even when I feel zapped before the warm-up. Some of my best workouts are on those days. If you aren't used to the barrage of intervals you can read more into your fatigue than there is - to some extent you should be tired or you aren't pushing hard enough. 

That said, if I can't hold the power on the first one I'll punt and take the rest day.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

One of the more common methods of measuring recovery is Resting Heart Rate.

If you kept a diary and measured your heartrate upon waking but prior to getting out of bed, you would have a baseline. If, during the course of training you found this baseline number rising, it would indicate you are not recovering from workouts. Rest would be indicated until the baseline pulse returned.


----------

